# Whats the best way to hook a sandflea?



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

What is the best way to hook a sandflea?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't surf fish a bunch, but usually hook them on the end they dig from. It'll stop them from burying themselves. Try a search on here for sandflea's, lots of good info. I'm sure others will come on to help you out. Good Luck, Skip


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure others may do it differently but I always hook into the outer hard shell first and come out thru the underbelly. Seems to make a smaller hole in the hard shell that way and the bait stays on better.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hook them down through the swimmers then turn the hook around and go back through the body.



Let the hook point penetrate the shell just enough to expose the point. JMHO C2


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a big hook anddddddddddddddddd hang on for dear life,,,,, (saw this on another forum and couldn't resist).... T


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a site that talks about the different ways to hook them. 

http://www.scsurffishing.com/articles/hookingsandcrabs.htm


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I hook them from the tail end, up through the bottom. I only hook them through the shell. Some come off after a couple casts as the shell breaks, but they stay alive and move real well like that way.


----------



## sonofabeachfl (Apr 26, 2009)

Like this. Try to get the hook through his bottom spike to keep him from digging in.


----------

